# Dub-step discussion



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am enjoying exploring this genre of late, coming to it via some of Lindsey Stirking's music. I enjoy it if it's of good quality. However I'm finding so far that there is a lot of dreck to be found. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

.













Start with these. Enjoy !!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm probably too old to understand the difference between each of the approximately 7000 genres of electronic music, but if I understand dub-step correctly as having a lot of wub-wub sounds, I really enjoy Anodyne Industries.


----------

